
Your Password Sucks. A Crash Course to Password Safety - matteoyml
https://www.ymedialabs.com/password-security/#1
======
japanese_donald
At this point, most people should be using a password manager. All of my
passwords are the longest the site will allow (usually 64 random letter,
number, and symbols).

In addition to this, 2FA (non-SMS) should be enabled where available (it's
supported on most important sites now like Hosting, Paypal, many banks).

